# Fluid Film ???



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

I found in the product showcase: Fluid Film, Looked instreating , so I found a place that sold it (40 miles away) with nothing better to do I picked up 3 cans. WOW this is neat stuff, seems to work great on every thing I try,

Now here is my question, I read some where that it works good as a underbody spray??? and I am thinking of using it. ordered 1 gal. & will use a HP spray gun. Most of my trucks are newer, but not all. I was looking under a one ton dump to day, found lots of rust, break cables,areas around the frame where braces are bolted on and the undercoating just aint doing well.

Has any one tried this ?? and is it a good idea?? PLEASE NO DEALER RESPONSE! Thanks


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I haven't used it on my truck underbody but it has worked very well on the conveyor chain on my sander. If you can get past the smell it works great, it bubbles up like peroxide on a cut too.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

It will work very well for that application. The stuff was originally designed to rustproof farm equipment being shipped overseas. Hard to imagine a saltier environment than a container ship at sea.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

yes it will work great on both trucks.

Read the "freebie" thread (In commercial plowing) about it for info from Dan, the company rep, about spraying it. (something like a Wagner was recomended not a traditional air paint sprayer)

Planned on doing the same thing to all our vehicles but a few personal issues have pushed it off until spring.
I have used it since around November (I think) and so far am really impressed. Penatrates rusted steel well, stays on well, resists the elements, does a great lubrication. Useing it to lube the liftgear and coat the whole plow assembly.
I have discovered only 2 drawbacks- and both are minor. The spray can nozzle places alot of the contents on the can lip in use- so does cheaper spray paint- oh well.
It does not work as well as a penitrating lube for breaking away rusted nuts and bolts as I was expecting- and that was probabily MY fault for expecting. I have replaced several other chemicals in my tool box with FF, but had to restock PB Blaster as a break away agent (much better than Liquid Wrench or WD).

Try it, you'll be impressed


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I like it, seems to do a good job...


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Where can I purchase ??*

:waving: ALL,
I've been looking for this stuff and my area but, noone carries it. Where are you guys getting it? Maybe I can order it over the phone?

Pale Rider


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Check with your local John Deere dealer, they all seem to have it here


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

PaleRider said:


> :waving: ALL,
> I've been looking for this stuff and my area but, noone carries it. Where are you guys getting it? Maybe I can order it over the phone?
> 
> Pale Rider


I did the phone order, worked out fine. I got a case.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

PaleRider said:


> :waving: ALL,
> I've been looking for this stuff and my area but, noone carries it. Where are you guys getting it? Maybe I can order it over the phone?
> 
> Pale Rider


Check your local John Deere Dealer, that's where we get it.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Click on the link to my website. I can help you.


----------



## green leaf (Nov 27, 2004)

Best stuff since Duct tape!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

green leaf said:


> Best stuff since Duct tape!


I will 2nd that.

I was at my equipment dealer and I saw they had 3 cans on the shelf. I said how many you got? 32 , Give me 12. Wow they are priceypayup but worth it


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Is it similar to Amsoil's HD Metal Protector? That even smells like Ziebart rust proofing. I use it a lot.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

TLS said:


> Is it similar to Amsoil's HD Metal Protector? That even smells like Ziebart rust proofing. I use it a lot.


no- nothing like it.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I'll have to try it.

But from everything I read, it looks to be the same or similar to that Metal Protector stuff.

Sprays like WD-40, yet protects with a waxy film when dry, right?


----------



## Keltic (Nov 3, 2004)

Works well as an undercoating, my employer Nova Scotia Dept of Transportation uses it no all our snow removal equipment. And we use LOTS of salt and the entire province is surrounded by salt water! Been using it for a number of years on my own gear. FMK


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Has anyone ever tried using a small tank pesticide sprayer to apply Fuid Film to underbodies?


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

Just curoius, we plan on steam washing all of our equiptment after every storm. If we use this fluid film, will it just wash off with the steam pressure washer?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DCL;878061 said:


> Just curoius, we plan on steam washing all of our equiptment after every storm. If we use this fluid film, will it just wash off with the steam pressure washer?


Yes and no. If you keep replying it it soaks into the metal and when you reply it it helps it from starting to rust.


----------



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

Works great, just did my truck for winter. I sprayed it with a air powered paint sprayer and it worked great. Do it twice a year and your truck will look good for a long time. Best product around, I order it on line, do a Google search and it will give you a number of companies to order from.You will find it cheap on E bay too.


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

I spray the underbody of my truck 5 times throughout the Fall and winter, and each time it uses about 3-5 cans. yea its a little exspensive, but the results are unbelievable. My truck was pure orange rust underneath, after spraying two times so far this fall, and start of winter my frame is already starting to look dark, and black. Highly recommend doing this to all trucks, weather new or 100 years old.


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

Also after i go to the car wash the surface lube washes off, but it is still saturated into the metal, for rust prevention.


----------

